# Reynolds 853 frame at Nashbar



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

For only USD199! 

I know it's not a SS-specific frame, but that's easily remedied by a good conversion kit.

If the shipping didn't exceed the price of the frame, I'd gobble this up! And the 15.5" is just my size :thumbsup: :madman: 

Don't know about the quality of the welds, but it's a cheap way to get on to good steel.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jeez...how much is the shipping???


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

4SEVEN3 said:


> Jeez...how much is the shipping???


I didn't check yet, but if it's similar to other sites, it's likely at least the same cost as the frame itself :eekster:

I'm in Asia.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

don't know where in Asia you are from but this frame is likely from your neighborhood. Have you checked out the frames on eBay from those Asian sellers? Could save you some shipping and it might also be cheaper.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

yakswak said:


> don't know where in Asia you are from but this frame is likely from your neighborhood. Have you checked out the frames on eBay from those Asian sellers? Could save you some shipping and it might also be cheaper.


I have never seen 853 frames selling directly from Taiwan or China on Ebay. If I did, I would be cautious about buying one. There is a well developed black market operating out of mainland China selling counterfeit frames and parts.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks like a sweet deal!! the built up one on their website is SS with a tensioner! Get it


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wait a few days and the next 15% or 20% off coupon will be out.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

i have NEVER seen a REAL cromo (columbus or reynolds) frame come out of china or taiwan.

the ones on sale in the US are made here or in canada. they're not going to ship steel made in america or canada over to taiwan or china to make a discount cromo frame.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

Ha, sorry guys. Reynolds is American isn't it?


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Funny that the built-up pic of that frame is a SS with a tensioner. Too bad its not a 29er.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a Zion 853 I got a few years ago set up with an eccentric rear hub it's a great frame.


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

eat_dirt said:


> i have NEVER seen a REAL cromo (columbus or reynolds) frame come out of china or taiwan.
> 
> the ones on sale in the US are made here or in canada. they're not going to ship steel made in america or canada over to taiwan or china to make a discount cromo frame.


Taiwan produces many good steel frames. They have for a long time. What I don't trust is an offshore based retailer, especially on Ebay.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> For only USD199!
> 
> I know it's not a SS-specific frame, but that's easily remedied by a good conversion kit.
> 
> ...


That frame is very nice, even at twice the price. Check out my buddy's one here: http://www.thebikegeek.com/2007/12/02/nashbar-853-signature-build-aka-orange-crush/

I'm in Singapore, and shipping a frame here is crazy expensive too because of the package size limit (79") on USPS Priority to Singapore, however, to Hong Kong is not expensive because the limit is still 108" for USPS Priority. So I have big items shipped to my Hong Kong office first (USPS Priority for a frame less than $60), and then from Hong Kong to Singapore costs only about $25.

-adept1


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Great frame*

I picked up this frame about 2 years ago and built it up as a single speed right away. The quality is spot on and the ride is amazing. For the price you really can't go wrong. As far as strength of the welds, I have put it through a lot of abuse (Tunnel Trail - Santa Barbara, Nobel Canyon - San Diego, Downieville). That being said it seems that this bike can take quite a bit. The ride is amazing (as to be expected from Reynolds 853) the geometry gives it a really stable and aggressive feel. The bike does amazing on descending (at least for me) and climbs really well (lots of room in the cockpit, again a subjective idea). As a whole the bike is great, I love it. I am running a tensioner that pushes the chain up (Like the STS)


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

*pics*

Oh by the way here are some pics of mine...


----------



## eastspur (Jan 25, 2009)

From what I've been reading lately just because the bike says 853 it doesn't always mean the entire frame is 853.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

eastspur said:


> From what I've been reading lately just because the bike says 853 it doesn't always mean the entire frame is 853.


That is very common on steel bikes, to use a nicer steel for the main triangle and CroMo for the rear end. For example the Niner SIR9 and MCR9 are both 853 for the front triangle only too


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!*



boomn said:


> That is very common on steel bikes, to use a nicer steel for the main triangle and CroMo for the rear end. For example the Niner SIR9 and MCR9 are both 853 for the front triangle only too


NINER SIR and MCR are full 853 - yep, the whole shabang. Front tri and all stays.

Sorry to call BS, but what you said is an assumption and not a fact. Ask chris and steve at niner bikes for more info.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Zion Rasta said:


> NINER SIR and MCR are full 853 - yep, the whole shabang. Front tri and all stays.
> 
> Sorry to call BS, but what you said is an assumption and not a fact. Ask chris and steve at niner bikes for more info.


I really don't like spreading misinformation so thank you for the correction. Bad example I guess; I just wanted to point out that it isn't uncommon for steel frames to have higher spec front triangles. Anyway, I did just notice that Nashbar's page for their 853 frame specifically states that it has CroMo stays

Did i misinterpret the description on their page though? Here is says "4.5 pound custom drawn Reynolds 853 main triangle with size specific tubing" Once you mentioned it I tried to search for more info on these frames and found some recent reviews stating it was full 853 and an older one from George at Bike29 stating it had a CroMo rear end. I do believe you though; but the internet can be a confusing place sometimes

EDIT: after re-reading that description a bunch of times I think I got it. It should say something more like "4.5 pound Reynolds 853 tubing with custom drawn main triangle" Can I just blame this one on the English language?


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I was under the impression, after reading Niner's site, that only the main triangle was 853. It was kind of disappointing, I'm excited to hear I was wrong... But are there any links to an official source? I may end up just emailing them about it, but I'd hate to be one of 12 people emailing them the same question after we all saw this thread on here...


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*No biggie*



boomn said:


> I really don't like spreading misinformation so thank you for the correction. Bad example I guess; I just wanted to point out that it isn't uncommon for steel frames to have higher spec front triangles. Anyway, I did just notice that Nashbar's page for their 853 frame specifically states that it has CroMo stays
> 
> Did i misinterpret the description on their page though? Here is says "4.5 pound custom drawn Reynolds 853 main triangle with size specific tubing" Once you mentioned it I tried to search for more info on these frames and found some recent reviews stating it was full 853 and an older one from George at Bike29 stating it had a CroMo rear end. I do believe you though; but the internet can be a confusing place sometimes
> 
> EDIT: after re-reading that description a bunch of times I think I got it. It should say something more like "4.5 pound Reynolds 853 tubing with custom drawn main triangle" Can I just blame this one on the English language?


No problem bro. Zion Rasta is very insensitive cyber character in the internet. ZR has got better over the years, but at least you can count on brutal honesty. Just the way it developed.

From ZR creator - Anyways, if you do a search, I think there was a debate of why anyone would pay $800 for a niner steel frame when you can get a vassago or an on-one for half the price. Specially when they are all "made" in Taiwan. Well, Niners are welded in Taiwan, but the tubing is processed in Europe.
Either way, I am sure the on-one, vassago, and the rocky montain (same as the nashbar) steel frame all ride really nice and it is hard to tell the diff in the trail. My Large SIR is about 23lbs with a reba race on its SS config.

Now back to the point. If Nashbar would have made this frame in 29 they would have sold them fast. I am wondering if they can get the same 29er frame that rocky mountain uses for their SS 29er. It would make a lot of folks happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*Here it is!*



ShadowsCast said:


> I was under the impression, after reading Niner's site, that only the main triangle was 853. It was kind of disappointing, I'm excited to hear I was wrong... But are there any links to an official source? I may end up just emailing them about it, but I'd hate to be one of 12 people emailing them the same question after we all saw this thread on here...


Check out the clarification on the Niner steel tubing by Chris from Niner Bikes:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=488374&highlight=Niner+taiwan

"I think an important point here needs to be clarified.

Niner uses Reynolds 853 tubing exclusively. Reynolds 853 steel is a special boutique steel made in Birmingham, England. From England, our tubes are then shipped off to Germany where they are mandrel butted and and milled to our exact specifications for each size frame. This is an extremely costly process but yields a steel tube that is strong, supple and very very light - often more than a pound lighter than a butted 4130 steel frame.

Reynolds 853 steel is considered by many boutique builders - Independent Fabrication to mention one, to be the finest steel tubing available. Tubing is something we didn't want to skimp on with our frames, and we've had countless owners email us back saying our stock $800 853 frames ride as good if not better than their custom made 853 frames. One down side is we have a very long lead time on this tubing...so if you have waited a long time for a SIR9 or MCR9, then this is the reason. "

Chris & Steve,
Niner Bikes


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

yakswak said:


> Ha, sorry guys. Reynolds is American isn't it?


No. Reynolds is actually British.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

disease said:


> I have never seen 853 frames selling directly from Taiwan or China on Ebay. If I did, I would be cautious about buying one. There is a well developed black market operating out of mainland China selling counterfeit frames and parts.


FYI, a Taiwanese company called Rikulau, produces their own branded high end bicycle frames. They use Reynolds 853 and Ti for MTB and road frames (and even Reynolds 953 for road frames).

(no, I'm not Taiwanese; I'm from the Philippines)


----------



## ernestrome (Aug 1, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> i have NEVER seen a REAL cromo (columbus or reynolds) frame come out of china or taiwan.
> 
> the ones on sale in the US are made here or in canada. they're not going to ship steel made in america or canada over to taiwan or china to make a discount cromo frame.


Bullsh1t. Many of the big manufacturers have their 853 frames produced in taiwan by companies like maxway, who I believe make this frame for nashbar. http://www.maxway.com.tw/cgi-bin/companyfn/com_profile_lst.pl
Pretty sure they make jamis dragons for one.


----------



## stenu (Dec 8, 2006)

eat_dirt said:


> i have NEVER seen a REAL cromo (columbus or reynolds) frame come out of china or taiwan.
> 
> the ones on sale in the US are made here or in canada. they're not going to ship steel made in america or canada over to taiwan or china to make a discount cromo frame.


I have three "real" cromo frames from different US and Canadian manufacturers: an Explosif of OX platinum, a Dragon and a Blizzard, both of Raynols 853. Kona and Jamis have fair play; they put made in Taiwan stickers. Rocky Mountain says "Build in Canada" at seat stays. :nono:


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*I had to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok guys! I could not pass this up. I just got one of these nashbar frames for $179 bones. The Rocky Mountain Blizzard is $800-750 and is the same damn thing without the v-brake tabs (which I like....).

Go Orange! :thumbsup:


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Zion Rasta said:


> ....If Nashbar would have made this frame in 29 they would have sold them fast. I am wondering if they can get the same 29er frame that rocky mountain uses for their SS 29er. It would make a lot of folks happy :thumbsup:


Yes it would! Love the orange paint too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

*International Business Law*



stenu said:


> I have three "real" cromo frames from different US and Canadian manufacturers: an Explosif of OX platinum, a Dragon and a Blizzard, both of Raynols 853. Kona and Jamis have fair play; they put made in Taiwan stickers. Rocky Mountain says "Build in Canada" at seat stays. :nono:


Rocky Mountain probably considers "the Taiwanesse frame" a raw material and does the assembly and and painting in canada.... That is why it may say "built in Canada"
Do not get fooled by that. However, who cares, it is about the ride....


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

It's an excellent value for the $$.:thumbsup: Rides and handles great. Welds are clean, beautiful chainstays, and the color grows on you.



r1Gel said:


> For only USD199!
> 
> I know it's not a SS-specific frame, but that's easily remedied by a good conversion kit.
> 
> ...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

i want to grab one of these for my daughter, but they don't ship frames to canada??? :madman: 

*sigh*


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

ritchey dropouts? what is that logo?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

roadiegonebad said:


> ritchey dropouts? what is that logo?


Yep, looks like the Ritchey logo to me. They have been making dropouts for a long time


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

The monocog frame is only $50 more and comes with a fork.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

CupOfJava said:


> The monocog frame is only $50 more and comes with a fork.


And it is also a 29er (not bad, just not the same category), CroMo (heavier and probably less "lively" feeling), and SS only

If you were looking at either one of these seriously you probably wouldn't even consider the other one an option


----------



## pakman (Mar 11, 2007)

*yes- ritchey dropouts*

little details like this make for an incredible deal for the money....



boomn said:


> Yep, looks like the Ritchey logo to me. They have been making dropouts for a long time


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

r1Gel said:


> FYI, a Taiwanese company called Rikulau, produces their own branded high end bicycle frames. They use Reynolds 853 and Ti for MTB....


Their Rikalau looks like a nice frame.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

smonroe100 said:


> Oh by the way here are some pics of mine...


You seem to have found your Magic Gear :thumbsup: 
May I know what it is?


----------



## smonroe100 (Mar 23, 2007)

That was a 33X18 with a slightly broken in chain... which worked well for about 50 miles while the cog and chain ring were new. It seemed that the chain "settled" into the chain ring or cog because the chain had no further stretch in that time period. So ya, my magic gear worked great for the first few rides but then it started to become an issue. So I created a homebrew tensioner out of trash , as seen in the picture.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

how to protect this frame from rust?


----------



## Zion Rasta (Jan 7, 2004)

buy a can of frame saver. Just got my frame last night and is as good of quality as Niner if or otherwise.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

its a shame nashbar dont ship outside USA!! arrr......
any other alternative.....?


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

The orange Arnie tribute Nashbar frame kicks ass! It has 853 main tubes and the stays and has Ritchy drops. It is made in the same plant as a number of well-known frames and rides awesome. I have put a few miles on one to say the least and you will not be dissapointed if you get one. It isn't the lightest frame out there, but most people looking for this type of frame aren't obsessive with weight. The ride, build, and fit finish is tough to beat with this frame, at any price point, IMO. This frame is an awesome value.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

also, I am pretty sure Reynolds tubing comes from Taiwan, not England. I believe the Co was sold a few years ago?


----------



## Spok75 (Mar 13, 2009)

HotzKiss said:


> its a shame nashbar dont ship outside USA!! arrr......
> any other alternative.....?


You can use parcel forwarding services in the US. If you live near the border, just go pick it up or if you want them to send it to you, they usually charge a small fee. I live in Vancouver so it's a 45 min drive over the border and the parcel place (The Letter Carrier) is right there 5 minutes away from the border. Just pay your duties and that's it  Just Google it and you should find one close to your province.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

cholo said:


> also, I am pretty sure Reynolds tubing comes from Taiwan, not England. I believe the Co was sold a few years ago?


Reynolds Cycle Technology, Birmingham, England.

http://www.applegate.co.uk/company/00/29/346.htm


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Andy R said:


> Reynolds Cycle Technology, Birmingham, England.
> 
> http://www.applegate.co.uk/company/00/29/346.htm


Reynolds as a company is still headquartered in England, but in 2003, they partnered with Founder Land Co. (based in Taiwan) to produce their Co-Mo and aluminum tubing to "agreed quality specifications"

So you're both right :thumbsup:


----------

